# Teddy needs a home, East London



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hello, I am Teddy (and I LOVE CUDDLES)! in Leytonstone, London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com
A sad story which needs a happy ending.....


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

wasn't this someone on here?? sure I've seen that story about...


----------

